# er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn



## JClaudeK

Duden said:


> "er strauchelte *auf die Fahrbahn*"


Ich finde diesen Beispielsatz eher seltsam.
Kann man "irgendwohin straucheln"?

Gewöhnlich folgt auf _straucheln_ ("absoluter" Gebrauch des Verbs) keine Ortsangabe, oder?


> Beispiele:
> _Er lief immer schneller, strauchelte beim Abstieg, stürzte und verlor einen Stiefel. _
> _Er strauchelte, raffte sich auf, strauchelte von neuem und atmete schwer.
> Obwohl sie sich dauernd auf die Füße sah, strauchelte sie bei jedem zweiten Schritt. _
> _Wuchtet sich dann, schaukelnd und strauchelnd, wieder hoch. _



Edit:
Abgespaltet von diesem Thread


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Gewöhnlich folgt auf _straucheln_ ("absoluter" Gebrauch des Verbs) keine Ortsangabe, oder?


Ja, aber den Beispielsatz halte ich trotzdem für (zumindest) akzeptabel. Er geht schnell auf die Fahrbahn zu, dann stolpert er (kurz bevor er die Fahrbahn erreicht) und kommt ins Straucheln, dann erreicht er noch (strauchelnd) die Fahrbahn (und fängt sich wieder).


----------



## bearded

Würde _Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn hin _sich richtiger anhören?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Würde _Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn hin _sich richtiger anhören?


Leider nicht.
 Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn zu.

Oder meinst du, dass er hinfällt?


----------



## bearded

Ich meinte tatsächlich ''auf die Fahrbahn zu''.  Danke sehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn zu.


Auch das würde _ich_ nicht sagen, sondern "Er ging strauchelnd auf die Fahrbahn zu."


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Auch das würde _ich_ nicht sagen, sondern "Er ging strauchelnd auf die Fahrbahn zu."


Das ist meiner Meinung nach zu zielgerichtet durch das "Gehen". 

Ich finde "er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn" vergleichbar mit "er taumelte auf die Fahrbahn" oder "er stolperte auf die Fahrbahn" -- es ist eben kein Gehen, sondern das Straucheln / Taumeln / Stolpern *ist *die Bewegung. Bei allen Verben habe ich recht konkrete Vorstellungen davon, wie die Bewegung aussieht.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ... "Er ging strauchelnd auf die Fahrbahn zu."


Das würde ich nicht sagen - zumindest nicht in umgangssprachlichem Stil bzw. in Alltagssprache.

Es bedeutet auch nicht "Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn."
Hier hat er die Fahrbahn erreicht (wahrscheinlich unbeabsichtigt) erreicht.  Ob er dabei umgefallen ist oder nicht, ist unklar. Für mich klingt der Satz völlig idiomatisch.


Bei "Er ging strauchelnd auf die Fahrbahn zu." ist er noch unterwegs, es ist zumindest unklar, ob er das "Ziel" (die Fahrbahn) erreicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> es ist eben kein Gehen, sondern das Straucheln / Taumeln / Stolpern *ist *die Bewegung.



Gerade darum wäre mMn.  "er strauchelte auf* der *Fahrbahn" passender (wenn schon mit Ortsangabe).


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Gerade darum wäre mMn.  "er strauchelte auf* der *Fahrbahn" passender (wenn schon mit Ortsangabe).


Ich sehe vor mir den Menschen, wie er auf dem Gehweg neben der Fahrbahn geht und dann aus irgendeinem Grund (vom Gehweg aus) auf die Fahrbahn strauchelt.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Gerade darum wäre mMn.  "er strauchelte auf* der *Fahrbahn" passender (wenn schon mit Ortsangabe).


Was passender ist, hängt vom Kontext ab, also von der konkreten Bewegung.
Beispiele:
Der Fußgänger strauchelte auf der Fahrbahn. = Er lief (auf der Fahrbahn)  die Fahrbahn entlang und strauchelte. Oder: Er lief über die Fahrbahn und strauchelte dabei.
Der Radfahrer strauchelte auf der Fahrbahn, als er über die Straßenbahngleise fuhr.
Der Fußgänger strauchelte auf dem Fußweg und fiel/gelangte auf die Fahrbahn. = Der Fußgänger strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn.


----------



## berndf

Für die Bedeutung von _straucheln_, für die der Beispielsatz angeführt (_im Gehen mit dem Fuß unabsichtlich an etwas anstoßen und in Gefahr kommen zu fallen_), scheint mit der Akkusativ plausibel. Man kann straucheln hier so ersetzen:
_Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn = Es stolperte und fiel auf die Fahrbahn._


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich finde diesen Beispielsatz eher seltsam.


Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht idiomatisch. Vielleicht gewollt-künstlerisch-seltsam, aber definitiv nicht üblich.

_Er strauchelte und fiel auf die Fahrbahn. <das ist gemeint>

Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn. <non-idiomatic>

_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _Er strauchelte und fiel auf die Fahrbahn. <das ist gemeint>_





Kajjo said:


> Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn. <non-idiomatic>


----------



## Hutschi

Ich vermute, es ist regional sehr unterschiedlich.
Ich wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es nicht idiomatisch sei.

Der Duden gibt es jedenfalls auch als idiomatisch an.


----------



## Sowka

Vor meinem geistigen Auge fällt "er" nicht, wenn "er" auf die Fahrbahn strauchelt. Er kommt einfach mit unsicheren Bewegungen vom geplanten Gehen auf dem Gehweg ab.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich vermute, es ist regional sehr unterschiedlich.


Dafür sehe ich keine Anhaltspunkte.


Hutschi said:


> Ich wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es nicht idiomatisch sei.


Für zumindest _ungewöhnlich_ halte ich die Verwendung schon auch, obgleich ich sie weiter oben _plausibel_ genannt habe. Die im Duden aufgeführte Definition lautet:  _im Gehen mit dem Fuß unabsichtlich an etwas anstoßen und in Gefahr kommen zu fallen_. Also i_n Gefahr kommen zu fallen_ aber nicht notwendig tatsächlich_ zu fallen_. Der Akkusativ weißt aber darauf hin, dass er tatsächlich gefallen ist. Und das zu implizieren ist sicher _ungewöhnlich_. Die Formulierung von @Kajjo


Kajjo said:


> Er strauchelte und fiel auf die Fahrbahn.


ist sicher idiomatischer.

EDIT: Mit Beitrag von @Sowka gekreuzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Er strauchelte auf die Fahrbahn. - Das lässt offen, ob er gefallen ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Die im Duden aufgeführte Definition lautet: _im Gehen mit dem Fuß unabsichtlich an etwas anstoßen und in Gefahr kommen zu fallen_. Also i_n Gefahr kommen zu fallen_ aber nicht notwendig tatsächlich_ zu fallen_. Der Akkusativ weißt aber darauf hin, dass er tatsächlich gefallen ist.


Eben deshalb finde ich den Beispielsatz im Duden unpassend.
Passend wäre m.E.: "_Er strauchelte und fiel beinahe auf die Fahrbahn_./ .... wäre _beinahe auf die Fahrbahn gefallen._"


> DWDS straucheln
> 1. _gehoben_ stolpern und taumeln, beinahe fallen


----------



## elroy

It sounds like @Hutschi and @Sowka are reading it as "He stumbled onto the roadway," which is perfectly idiomatic in English.  It doesn't mean or imply that he fell; it just means that he got to the roadway and was stumbling on his way there.  "stumbled onto" combines two elements: [arrival at a certain point] + [type of movement on the way there].


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "He stumbled onto the roadway,"


Das würde ich mit _"Er *stolperte* auf die Fahrbahn."_ übersetzen. 
Siehe Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das würde ich mit _"Er *stolperte* auf die Fahrbahn."_ übersetzen.


 Yep, so würde ich das auch übersetzen. Stolpern beinhaltet auch nicht immer Fallen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das würde ich mit _"Er *stolperte* auf die Fahrbahn."_ übersetzen.


OK, dann würde aber _straucheln _auch wieder Sinn ergeben, denn in der Bedeutung von _straucheln_, um die es hier geht, sich _straucheln _und _stolpern_ recht nahe Synonyme. Was dieser Satz aussagt (oder zumindest aussagen kann), ist, dass jemand mit stolpernden (strauchelnden) Schritten auf die Fahrbahn geht, ohne dabei jedoch zu fallen. Die Fahrbahn ist also das Ziel auch ohne dass er fällt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Yep, so würde ich das auch übersetzen. Stolpern beinhaltet auch nicht immer Fallen.


Stolpern bedeutet: zunächst mit dem Fuß (oft an einem Stein oder Balken, aber auch an einem Fuß oder an Gegenständen) hängenbleiben, dabei bleibt die Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit des Oberkörpers  erhalten. Je nachdem, ob man es schafft, fällt man dann nicht hin.

Straucheln kann durch Stolpern verursacht werden, meist wird es das nicht.

In unserem Kontext wird es wörtlich verwendet, nicht figurativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> denn in der Bedeutung von _straucheln_, um die es hier geht, sich _straucheln _und _stolpern_ recht nahe Synonyme.


Das ist richtig, aber noch einmal:


JClaudeK said:


> Gewöhnlich folgt auf _straucheln_ ("absoluter" Gebrauch des Verbs) keine Ortsangabe



Würdest Du etwa sagen "Er strauchelte ins Haus (hinein)?" 
aber: "Er stolperte ins Haus (hinein)." 
Google Books Ngram Viewer
*0* Ergebnisse für "strauchelte ins, ...."


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist richtig, aber noch einmal:
> 
> 
> Würdest Du etwa sagen "Er strauchelte ins Haus (hinein)?"
> aber: "Er stolperte ins Haus (hinein)."
> ...



Wenn es zutrifft, ja.

Ergänzung:

Es besteht hier ein Unterschied zwischen "er strauchelte" und "er geriet ins Straucheln".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich vermute, es ist regional sehr unterschiedlich.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat es eher damit zu tun, dass "straucheln" im Alltag selten verwendet wird, (es wird als _'gehoben' _eingestuft) und deshalb nicht zu diesem "banalen" Kontext passt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist richtig, aber noch einmal:
> 
> 
> Würdest Du etwa sagen "Er strauchelte ins Haus (hinein)?"
> aber: "Er stolperte ins Haus (hinein)."
> Google Books Ngram Viewer
> *0* Ergebnisse für "strauchelte ins, ...."


_Ungewöhnlich _ist und bleibt es, egal welche Bedeutungen man rein interpretieren kann. Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Sowka

Für mich beinhaltet "Stolpern" immer eine abrupte Behinderung in der beabsichtigten Bewegungsrichtung, meist verursacht durch ein Hindernis. Ich gehe die Straße entlang, da liegt ein Objekt im Weg, ich stolpere darüber und dadurch wird meine (weitere, im wesentlichen Vorwärts-)Bewegung bestimmt.

"Straucheln" hingegen entsteht für mich, wenn der Grund, auf dem ich mich bewege, selbst instabil wirkt, oder auch wenn ich umknicke, was mich selbst in mir instabil macht. Dann geht die Bewegung eher nicht in der gewünschten Richtung weiter, sondern eher unbestimmt, um überhaupt wieder ins Lot zu kommen.

"Auf die Fahrbahn straucheln" kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn ich etwa sehr dicht am Gehwegsrand gehe und in ein Gespräch mit meiner Freundin vertieft bin. Dabei gerät mein Fuß unbemerkt in eine solche Position auf dem Bordstein, dass er auf seiner Längsachse in Richtung Fahrbahn abkippt. Dann kann es passieren, dass ich, um das Gleichgewicht wiederzugewinnen, *auf die Fahrbahn strauchele*.

Für mich sind das zwei ganz verschiedene Bewegungen, und auch wenn dieses "auf die Fahrbahn straucheln" vielleicht eher selten auftreten dürfte, so kann ich mir doch etwas ziemlich Genaues darunter vorstellen, und ich würde in meinem Sprachschatz nicht darauf verzichten wollen (auch wenn ich glaube, dass ich es bisher noch nie verwendet habe ).


----------



## Gernot Back

Das DWDS kennt kein einziges Beispiel von _straucheln_ in Verbindung mit einer Richtungsangabe:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Was dieser Satz aussagt (oder zumindest aussagen kann), ist, dass jemand mit stolpernden (strauchelnden) Schritten auf die Fahrbahn geht, ohne dabei jedoch zu fallen. Die Fahrbahn ist also das Ziel auch ohne dass er fällt.


Ja. Siehe #2.


berndf said:


> _Ungewöhnlich _ist und bleibt es, egal welche Bedeutungen man rein interpretieren kann. Da sind wir uns einig.


Auch ja.

›stolpern‹ ist für mich eher etwas Punktuelles. Stolpern sorgt tendenziell dafür, dass meine Vorwärtsbewegung (schnell) aufhört. Bei ›straucheln‹ kann die Vorwärtsbewegung noch ein bisschen weitergehen.

Er kam ins Stolpern  
Er kam ins Straucheln


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> Er kam ins Stolpern


... finde ich im täglichen Sprachgebrauch vollkommen natürlich. Kaum jemand benutzt das Wort _straucheln _in der Alltagssprache (Duden bezeichnet den Gebrauch als gehoben). Da sagt man dann eben _stolpern_, auch wenn es eigentlich ein _Straucheln _ist ...


----------

